# Special thanks to a few people.



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I want to thank a few of my "buddies" for assuming that everyone who fished Wellington Upground was there because of me. I know all you guys who fish it rely on my every word and have never before been to this hidden hotspot. I'm glad my reports prompted all of you to rush to the lake and punch holes and remove every fish that dwells within this past weekend.

If anyone finds 2 or 3 guys stuffed in a hole in Wellington ask them if they know me. I bet the answer is yes.

By the way, the ice is NOT good ant Wellington, I will NOT be fishing it later in the week, so I can NOT catch the crappies after dark!!!!

Oh, and remember, do NOT bring a lantern to set on the ice!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Getting some hate mail, Sam???


----------



## matt (Nov 27, 2005)

geeze worm
what happened up there?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

One and a half cents worth......I love the "buddies" deal and I believe you just might have opened aaaaaaaaaa "real can of worms". There have to be other guys that are dialed in on your line of thought......cant wait to see how this plays out......signed "bin there'...........Thanks to Wannabitawerm.......


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Another lesson, hard lernt sam.
Just like the other free sites.
Tell them where you at and what you doing and the entire state shows up.
I been there, done that, lessons hard lernt.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Maybe if we charged a fee, it would stop...

Nope.

It's not your fault Sam. Hang in there bud and don't let em get to you.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

i feel your pain brother, like big daddy said don't let them bother you


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Wannabitawerm said:


> ...everyone who fished Wellington Upground was there because of me. ...


That's why I wasn't there...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Uh-Oh Sam, I believe Welington Upground is an unstocked triblake. Now see what you've done!


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Wannabitaworm, remember to tell your "buddies" its ok to park up by the boat ramp, they wont get a ticket REALLY


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

thanks to the advice of my buddy worm, i spent five hours at wellington. it was dark and cold. at least no parking ticket.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Let me clarify this situation a little. The guys I was fishing with are not online. They were harassing me because a few OGF members went out and asked if anyone had seen me. They were upset because I had the nerve to tell my fellow members where I was fishing and how I did. I spent about 10 hours over the course of the weekend on the ice. If I add the amount of time I fished with fellow ogf members, and my time, that adds up to about 18 hours total. These guys were on the lake from Friday at 4pm until 12am and every day, and sat thru mon, from 5am 'till 11pm. They had countless friends and buddies stop and fish with them. I would guess their total time with friends on the ice this weekend to be about 110 to 120 hours. 

And I'm the one who's damaging the fishery at Wellington!!! I had no idea that the 145 acres that everyone else was fishing on had caught all the fish in the lake.

preacherman, ODNR3723, jfloro95, glad to see you guys made it out and I hope you come out again. It was a slow weekend after Saturday, I hope it picks up again soon.

Anyone want to have an ice outing at Wellington????


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

I was fishing at the upground lake on Sunday also. I did not know there was any issues going on. I was fishing by myself, located, between the ramp and the group to teh West. I caught a bunch of small bass on tipups with shiners. One bass was 18" and they all lived for another day. Caught about 15 crappie after dark. Only one was a keeper size, and it still lives. Marked a whole lot of fish from dusk until I quit at 10:00 PM. Put the camera down to find the fish were mostly blue gills that would not bite. I did catch the occasional crappie that was mixed with the gills using a glo jig with a small fathead. I also gave some guys near me some fatheads and they caught a 20' bass using a small swedish pimple.

Parking tickets are only $ 10? It might be worth it on really cold days!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Man, I can't believe they gave you such a hard time, there weren't that many guys out there. They should check out the south end of Mosquito sometime. My friends occasionally give me a hassle for posting reports. Strange though, they never seem to complain when we don't have to troll around Erie for three hours looking for fish due to help I recieved on here. Thanks for your help at Wellington anyway.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Rockman, they were in the group halfway between the ramp and the platform. I was at home Sunday, but it sounds like you had a better day than most. They felt I was giving away their "hot spot". There was nothing different from the distance from shore from the ramp to the platform all along shore. The depth was the same, the action was the same and it didn't matter if you were further out or closer in. 

Oh well, I'm gonna try to get up tonight for a couple of hours. I'll post how if I get out.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

rockman, the ticket was only $10 if paid within 72 hrs. then it keeps going up after that. plus its a first offense deal, you pay more for repeat tickets........LOL


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Same thing happened to me when I told people about presque Ilse a few years back, but who cares, you aint going to fish the place dry. If it werent for me no one on here would have known about presque ilse. My 2 cents


----------

